

Name a few angels that love auto racing? - aballoonflies

Name a few of those who are passionate about cars, modifying cars, and will race their own. Those who have deep understanding of this particular industry.
======
joshu
I do. What's up?

~~~
aballoonflies
we are a team of four developing a webapp aiming to disrupt aftermarket
performance parts industry and change how car enthusiasts interact now. We are
looking to pitch the idea and get some help on feedback and advise.

Would you mind I drop you an email to explain in more detail about us?

btw. I was a big fan of Delicious back in the days. :)

Thanks, Ken

~~~
joshu
Sure, drop me a note.

~~~
aballoonflies
Just sent to your gmail.

